# My Kids



## WhartonFarms (Sep 12, 2012)

Pictures of my 3 babies..My little Nigerian's with big personalities.
This is Ally









This is Avalon









This is Andrew


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a very nice group! I like the look on Andrews face...it's like you surprised him with the camera


----------



## WhartonFarms (Sep 12, 2012)

liz said:


> What a very nice group! I like the look on Andrews face...it's like you surprised him with the camera


I did ....He's my shy baby, I have been working with him a little bit everyday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute! I love Andrew's markings! Like he's got little white pants on. :laugh:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

they are just so cute! I could look at photos of cute goats all day long.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## WhartonFarms (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you all I think they're all pretty cute too...


----------



## WhartonFarms (Sep 12, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> So cute! I love Andrew's markings! Like he's got little white pants on. :laugh:


That is cute!, never saw it before, Ally looks as if she's wearing socks, my husband loves that about her...


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Love your three A's!


----------

